# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  قواعد ومصطلحات التجارة الدولية incoterms

## هبة على

*قواعد ومصطلحات التجارة الدولية* *INCOTERMS*
*الاستشاري/ محمود صبره*

مع تزايد المعاملات التجارية بين الدول، واختلاف القواعد القانونية والمصطلحات التجارية المطبقة فى دول العالم، نشأت الحاجة إلى وضع قانون تجارى دولى يوحِّد القواعد القانونية التى تحكم المعاملات التجارية بين الدول ويفسر مصطلحات التجارة الدولية. وفى سنة 1936، أصدرت الغرفة التجارية الدولية International Chamber of Commerce مجموعة من التعاريف والمصطلحات المستخدمة فى التجارة الدولية لتجنب اختلاف تفسير هذه المصطلحات فى مختلف دول العالم، وفد عُرٍفت هذه القواعد باسم قواعد الإنكوتيرمز INCOTERMS إختصارا لعبارة International Commercial Terms. وقد أدخلت الغرفة التجارية الدولية تِباعا العديد من التعديلات والإضافات على هذه المصطلحات فى السنوات 1953، 1967، 1976، 1980، وقد أضيف أخر هذه التعديلات فى سنة 1990.

ويعتبر مجرد تضمين العقد بندا ينص على أنه يخضع لشروط مصطلح معين من هذه المصطلحات الدولية بمثابة إحالة إلى الشروط التي تترتب على استخدام ذلك المصطلح. ومن أشهر هذه المصطلحات، مصطلح "فوب" F.O.B، ومصطلح "سيف" C.I.F.

*و*يعنى مصطلح فوب FOB أن البائع يتحرر من التزاماته بمجرد تسليم البضاعة فى ميناء التصدير على ظهر السفينه التى حددها المشترى، ويتحمل البائع تكاليف استصدار تراخيص تصدير البضاعة وأيه اعتمادات رسمية أخرى، وكذلك جميع الإجراءات الجمركية اللازمة لتصدير البضاعة، ومن ثم، تنحصر مسئولية البائع فى تحمل جميع مصاريف البضاعة حتى لحظة عبورها لقضيب تحميل البضاعة على السفينه فى ميناء التصدير المتفق عليه. أما المشترى فيتحم تبعات ومصاريف استصدار تراخيص استيراد البضاعة والرسوم الجمركية وغير ذلك من الإعتمادات الرسمية الأخرى اللازمة لاستيراد البضاعة، وكذلك تكاليف عقد النقل، وجميع تبعات فقد أو تلف البضاعة منذ لحظة عبور البضاعة لقضيب تحميل البضاعة على السفينه. 

ويعتبر عقد "سيف" C.I.F. من أهم أنواع عقود التصدير، وهو يُستخدم على نطاق واسع وبشكل متكرر أكثر من غيره من عقود التصدير لأغراض الشحن البحرى. وبموجب هذا العقد يتحمل البائع التزامات إضافية، وينعكس هذا فى السعر. وبمعنى آخر فإن سعر "سيف" يكون دائما أعلى من سعر فوب. ويُوصف هذا العقد بإسم عقد "بيع مستندات الشحن" Sale of Shipping Documents لأن المستندات تلعب دوراً رئيسياً فيه. وبموجب هذا العقد، يلتزم البائع بتحمل جميع تبعات ومصاريف إستصدار تراخيص تصدير البضاعه، والإجراءات الجمركية اللازمة، وشحن البضاعة، وإبرام عقد النقل، والتأمين على البضاعة لصالح المشترى، وتقديم مستندات الشحن إلى المشترى.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع وغيره من الموضوعات ذات الصلة بصياغة العقود، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لمعهد صبره للتدريب القانوني من خلال موقع المجموعه الدولية للتدريب ( صبرة جروب )

----------

